# Vista APPCRASH except. code c0000005



## jo9675 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi - it's been covered a million times, but once more with feeling, please! 
Our Toshiba laptop is running Vista SP1, and the ParishSoft app is getting an appcrash. The app has been uninstalled, the old registry entries cleaned out, then reinstalled, but I get the same error. How do I repair, please? I see something called Regcure getting hits in Google, is that a safe way to repair the issue? Thanks, jo 
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH 
Application Name:	psFamilyDir.exe 
Application Version:	3.6.0.26 
Application Timestamp:	499f0ef0
Fault Module Name:	MSVBVM60.DLL 
Fault Module Version:	6.0.97.97 
Fault Module Timestamp:4549bd5e	
Exception Code:	c0000005 
Exception Offset:	0005d209 
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033 
Additional Information 1:	c120 
Additional Information 2:	682e9484c34e7b2ae7ee5bed9d54a4b9 
Additional Information 3:	eeed 
Additional Information 4:	949fd6b0f6db1e4165ac0e64c74be8db


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We don't recommend the use of registry cleaners here. There's a pinned topic at the top of this forum that explains why.

The error occurs while msvbvm60.dll is accessing memory improperly.
Does the application crash and go away - or does it stay running and not doing anything?

If the latter, right click on the psFamilyDir.exe process in Task Manager...Processes tab and select "Create dump file". This will generate a dump file that we can analyze. It'll be pretty big, so open up a free account at http://www.box.net, share it, then post a link to it here (so we can download and analyze it). This is only good if the psFamilyDir.exe process remains after the crash.

If not, then I'd suggest uninstalling all of the Microsoft .NET stuff in Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program. Then visit Windows Update and reinstall it (it'll likely be under Optional Updates).

If you have any problems with this, post back and we'll see what else we can do.


----------



## jo9675 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey John, Thanks for the quick response. ParishSoft does stay up on the screen, just "grayed out", so next time it happens I'll get the dump and send you the link. It's an intermittent problem, and now that I'm done with initial data entry, it may take a while. 
Thank you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I know you said SP1 installed, but I see Vista SP0. Double-check - bring up cmd screen, type *VER* -- what is the resulting # (6.0...)?


----------



## jo9675 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi guys - the Windows version is 6.0.6000. Is that SP0? If it is, I KNOW I'm in trouble. Also, the machine shows 3062 MB Ram - is that low to run Vista + apps? Thanks!!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The RAM is enough - but if you're lacking SP1, you're likely to be lacking a number of critical patches. Please update to Service Pack 1 through Windows Update immediately.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, 6.0.6000 = Vista SP0.

I agree that you should update with SP1 as soon as possible. Here is readiness information - 

http://www.vistax64.com/general-discussion/235340-blue-screen-memory-dump.html#post1080975

`


----------



## dosseth (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a similar problem and I've been looking everywhere. I hope you can help.

When I start this program(WolFBox), it runs for about 10sec then I get this message: "WolFBox has stopped working" with detail:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WolFBox.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	438fa78d
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bdc9
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00060e92
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	c453
Additional Information 2:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9
Additional Information 3:	c453
Additional Information 4:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


I really need help on that.

Thanks for the good work you guys are doing. You are worth a million.
Hope you could help me out.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*dosseth* - please do not hijack another person's thread. It makes things difficult for both the original poster, for you, and for the helpers working here.

FWIW - here's a link to your post:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/appcrash-ntdll-dll-404993.html

Please refer to your post for further suggestions.


----------

